# "FATE - Home" (BML: Mural, Brass, Spitfire Albion 3 Iceni, HZ Perc, Omnisphere, Zebra)



## Resoded (May 24, 2014)

The idea with this one was to write music for the home city in a fictional sci-fi game. The first part is intended as music to a cut scene were the player space craft flies in over the city. The second part is intended as background music for the city after the player has landed and prepares for the next mission and such. Comments are as always appreciated.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F151098009&secret_url=false[/flash]

And here are both pieces from FATE in succession:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F36425614&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Cygnus64 (May 25, 2014)

Very nice, lots of textures. My only suggestion is in the first one- the "dubsteppish" bass sound at the beginning might work better with a traditional sound. You can add it at some point later, but you have a big, majestic orchestral intro and that part stuck out a bit. Other than that, both were very enjoyable.


----------



## Resoded (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback Cygnus.


----------



## lucky909091 (May 26, 2014)

Well done, really good work.


----------



## Gzu (May 26, 2014)

Hi there!

Great Sound!!


----------



## Resoded (May 26, 2014)

Thanks lucky909091 and Goncalo.


----------



## Vin (May 26, 2014)

Excellent work o-[][]-o

Such a nice arp in Home at 1:49...is that Omni or Zebra?


----------



## Resoded (May 27, 2014)

Thanks Vin. 

The Arp there is from Omni, it's from the stock patches, think it's called JP arp or something like that.


----------



## Hawkes (May 27, 2014)

Really nice work. Personally, I like the dubstep synth in the second part. I think it adds to the sci-fi feel. I do think the higher notes of that could be turned down a little though.


----------



## Resoded (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback Hawkes!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (May 28, 2014)

Hey Erik , loved the atmosphere and balance between the orchestral writing and sound design . The piece would surely add to any Si-Fi game , very well done o-[][]-o


----------



## Resoded (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Matt.


----------



## ghostnote (May 29, 2014)

Sounds good Erik. Are you using the Kramer Tape? Sounds like there's a bit "wow & flutter" in it. You could work a bit on timing your legato lines, but I know that can be hard sometimes.


----------



## Resoded (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback Michael! I'm using Slate VTM, so you heard right about the tape but got the product wrong.


----------



## ghostnote (May 29, 2014)

Resoded @ Thu May 29 said:


> Thanks for the feedback Michael! I'm using Slate VTM, so you heard right about the tape but got the product wrong.



Damnit  

I'd reduce the flutter. Spitfire is recording to tape anyway, so I'm not sure if I would use a tape plugin in combination with their libraries.


----------

